# Tankset für druiden



## bastisendling (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi 
ich hab ne dringende frage gibts wieder ein lederer set zum tanken für dudus da ich bisher in einigen inis war und da noch nie ein leder tank item gedroppt ist jez stell ich mir natürlich die frage wie ich denn tanken soll ohne crit immunität schreibt pls zurück

MfG Eurytion/blackmoore


----------



## Lwellewhyn (10. Dezember 2008)

Schau Dir die Fertigkeiten an und lese die Beschreibungen genau durch, wenn Du dann immer noch Probleme mit der Kritimmunität hast, lass es Dir vorlesen und erklären.... 

Es gibt kein Tank-Set das man sich herstellen kann. Ich habe mir die Epischen Schultern hergestellt, die man sich aber auch von andern herstellen lassen kann, und ansonsten die Gegenstände aus Inis genutzt.


----------



## hansieknalle (25. Dezember 2008)

bastisendling schrieb:


> Hi
> ich hab ne dringende frage gibts wieder ein lederer set zum tanken für dudus da ich bisher in einigen inis war und da noch nie ein leder tank item gedroppt ist jez stell ich mir natürlich die frage wie ich denn tanken soll ohne crit immunität schreibt pls zurück
> 
> MfG Eurytion/blackmoore


L2P

dudu sind mit skillung überleben des stärkern (6 % anticrit / 5,6 % anticrit brauch man) automatisch critimmun

also braucht man agi / ausweichenwertung (1 agi = 1 ausweichwertung)

das sollte deine fragen zum tankausrüstung beantworten 
und schau doch einfach mal ins dudu forum von buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (29. Dezember 2008)

Back to Topic: Es gibt sehr viele Tank Items die der Lederer herstellen kann. Einfach in Dalaran einen anlabern und danach im AH shoppen. Nutze aktuell immer noch 4 Teile vom Lederer weil die Stats einfach sehr gut sind am Anfang für Heros oder 10er Naxx.


----------



## Nightwraith (19. Januar 2009)

In Anbetracht der lächerlichen Kosten sind die Epics ab Skill 440 wirklich sehr gut und teilweise besser als Naxx-Dropps...je nachdem auf welche Werte man schauen sollte.


----------



## hackle (1. August 2009)

1-2 teile von den frostresi sachen können auch ned schaden bringen massig ausdauer


----------



## Dark Guardian (1. August 2009)

Was für dich wichtig ist:

Beweglichkeit
Ausdauer
Ausweichwertung

~ Waffenkunde
~ Trefferwertung
~ Kritische Trefferwertung

Die letzten drei sind eher Nice2Have. Jedoch sollte ein gesundes Maß an Trefferwertung und Waffenkunde vorhanden sein damit du beim Aggro-Aufbau weniger Probleme hast. Nichts ist shclimmer als wenn die ersten 2 Zermalmen verfehlen und dann ein Frostfeuerblitz einschlägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher gibt es mehr als genug Lederequip zum tanken...


----------



## Albra (1. August 2009)

gratz das thema is nen halbes jahr alt...


----------

